# Steel bike/frame and long reach brakes?



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Hoping for a bit of advice to narrow my searching. I am looking for decent steel road bike or frame that uses long reach brakes. The few that I know of right now are the Jamis Quest and I think Satellite, and the 2010 and earlier Salsa Cassaroll. 

What else is out there that I should check out that won't cost me a fortune? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Soma ES, Gunnar Sport


----------



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Soma ES, Gunnar Sport


Thanks, hadn't seen those. The Soma Stanyan looks really nice as well, with the polished headtube lugs.

Anything else I'm missing?

Mark


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Singular Osprey. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5708733977/" title="Osprey by unclefuzzy_ss, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/5708733977_557919e0f5_b.jpg" width="685" height="1024" alt="Osprey"></a>
Just getting them in this month. They're at the local customs agent going through the tests there, then I'll be able to start shipping them. They come with a nice silver headbadge too. These are about as traditional as they come. Long reach brakes, room for 32's or 28's and fenders. Nice smooth riding bike.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I commuted on a Soma Smoothie ES for about 2 years. It used long reach brakes and I had fenders and 25mm tires. I used Tektro long reach caliper brakes. The stock brake pads aren't very good but they're standard shimano style so some koolstops greatly improved them.


----------



## BIKEMARK (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks really nice! It will certainly be on my list.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Co-Motion Nor'Wester


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Velo Orange Rando


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Note that the Stanyon, while a great looking bike, has a somewhat short head tube for the frame sizes and that can affect the look with the h-bar level with the seat, in some instances (needing tons of spacers on the steerer). 

The Smoothie ES has a more typical HT length.

SB
(Smoothie owner)


----------

